# Need a another car!!!



## wantboost (Sep 8, 2010)

Wondering if u guys can help u out quick i need a car soon... I am thinking of getting 05-06 AUTO.
First off should i opt out for a M35?
I was wondering what the year differences are from 04-08 ?
what do the difference trim/models mean?
what the common problems are with this cars?
How are these cars in general. 
I appreciate the help!!!


----------



## wantboost (Sep 8, 2010)

anyone?...........


----------

